# XM Gets ESPNews Channel



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will broadcast ESPNews on a dedicated channel (XM Channel 141) beginning May 15.

ESPNews, carrying round the clock updates of the latest scores, stats and breaking news, replaces CNN/SI, which is being discontinued by TBS, Inc.

ESPNews on XM Satellite Radio will carry up-to-the-minute coverage of everything sports: Baseball, football, hockey, basketball, boxing, college sports, golf, horse racing, motor sports, soccer and tennis.

ESPNews joins XM's lineup of five dedicated sports channels, including ESPN Radio (XM Channel 140), featuring sports talk and play-by-play action.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

